# Ipod Nano 4Go: Problème de luminosité après synchronisation



## soffinella (27 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,
J'ai parcouru pas mal de forums pour essayer de trouver une solution au problème que je rencontre. Mon ipod nano date d'avril 2008.
Je viens de le récupérer après l'avoir prêté à une copine. Elle n'a eu aucun souci avec. Je l'avais vidé entièrement pour qu'elle puisse le synchroniser avec son itunes.
Nos systèmes ne sont pas les mêmes: je suis sur Tiger et elle sur Snow Leopard. C'est peut-être un détail utile.
Quand je l'ai récupéré, il marchait très bien. Je l'ai synchronisé avec mon itunes et depuis la luminosité de l'écran est très faible. J'ai fait la manipulation pour le rebooter (touche centrale+menu), rien n'a changé. Je l'ai également restauré via itunes, rien n'a changé.
Je n'ai aucune nouvelle idée, en auriez-vous?
Merci
Soffinnella


----------



## r e m y (27 Juillet 2010)

Il n'y aurait pas un réglage de luminosité dans les Réglages de l'iPOD?


----------



## soffinella (27 Juillet 2010)

Merci pour votre réponse. C'est bien sûr la première chose que j'ai essayée de résoudre (j'ai oublié de le mentionner dans mon premier message) mais la variation est quasiment imperceptible. Est-ce qu'il peut arriver que la source lumineuse de ce type d'Ipod flanche sans raison?


----------

